# Cooling fans - too loud?



## jjkarrington (Jul 28, 2007)

I bought a 2000 Altima with 94K recently. I noticed that when the two engine cooling fans are running, they sound excessively loud (like a home air conditioner). I've read posts that suggest that loud is normal and some posts that loud is not normal. Are they really that loud? The car is quiet as a kitten when the fans are off.


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

Same here. I just bought a 2001 and its pretty damn loud. Been looking for a way to quiet them down.


----------



## jjkarrington (Jul 28, 2007)

I picked up the factory manual from hxxp://www.phatg20.net/. There are temperature charts on page EC-443 (Electronic Control) that helps explain under what conditions both fans come one. Of course, this doesn't explain if noisy is normal or not. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

My 2000 roars like a jet. Its always when I have the A/C on and its over 80. From what I understand, the intake manifold gasket is a big problem with the car, and its due to high temps in the V-4 engines doing something to the rubber gasket. So to make them last longer, they made the fans stronger, to keep the engine as cool as possible. Thats what the good ole mechanic down at Nissan told me, I guess you could just disconnect one of the fans and make it half as noisy?


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds reasonable...

But I'll take a loud fan and a longer lasting engine over a quite fan.


----------

